# Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

Hi Ihr

Es sollte letzte Woche ein paar Tage zum Fischen wieder nach Ägypten gehen.

Dienstag Abend gegen 21 Uhr hab ich mich in Zug gesetzt Richtung Frankfurt. 4 Stunden später Flughafen.. Es hies warten,warten und nochmehr warten. Abflug 8:15. Wegen Zwischenlandung in Hurghada erreichte ich nach 6 Stunden Marsa Alam. Was für ein Trip.|uhoh:

Angekommen empfing mich ein grauer Himmel und Wind ohne Ende. Hallo? Wo ist die Sonne. Wollte ich doch dem tristen Wetter in Deutschland entfliehen|rolleyes

Nachdem ich im Hotel paar Leuten Hallo gesagt hab und es langsam dämmerte beschloss ich trotz müder Augen und Kopfweh noch bissl ans Riff zu gehen. Neoprenhose an, Lampe auf die Birne und los.

Wellen die ans Saumriff klatschten waren jenseit der 1.5m. Ich warf paar den Blinker und zog dann wieder ab. Bin nicht weit genug nach vorne gekommen und im Dunkeln war das alles andere als ungefährlich. Kein Biss. Egal war totmüde.

Am nächsten Morgen stellte ich mir den Wecker auf 5:30. Hell wird es gegen 6 Uhr und die Sonne sagt ab ca. 6:30 Hallo.
Ich glaub ab 3 Uhr gingen zum ersten mal die Augen auf.. War so voller Vorfreude das ist so unbeschreiblich. Hatte ich mir für die paar Tage doch so viel vorgenommen. Zeug gerichtet und ab 5 Uhr los Richtung Lagune.
Die ersten paar Würfe brachte nur Eidechsenfische (Mein Plagefisch). Die hocken in 30 cm tiefen Wasser und sind eine Plage.. 
Sonst ging nix.. weder auf den langen schlanken Blinker noch auf Popper.. Hatte extrem Gegenwind. Echt übel.
Weis nicht wielange ich gespinnt hab. Aber mehrere Stunden waren es sicher. Bin dann ans Riff. Wellen außerirdisch. Sicherlich 2 Meter. Kam bis auf 5-7 Meter vor die Kante. Gefährlich. Viele Würfe brachten Bisse ab nix bleibt hängen#d
Dann wie 5 Wochen zuvor. Einschlag, gewaltig.....:m Bremse hält (neue Scheiben) Es gibt mehrere Schläge die mir echt Angst machten. Bekam leichte Panik. Hatte aber trotzdem das Gefühl das es diesmal klappen könnte mit dem grossen.. Fisch zieht immermal Schnur von der dichten Rolle.
Power Power Power. Das hab ich bis heute nicht vergessen......

....Schnur durch#q#q

********:c...

Glaub Abends war ich aufm Steg angeln.. aber ohne Ergebnis.

Nächster Tag wieder Lagune. 25 Plagenfisch später...
Hab dann bissl Strecke gemacht mit einen Tandem-Spinner. 
Und siehe da..bumm machte es aber keine Flucht nix. War bissl verwundert. Guter Einschlag und jetzt Hänger???
Dieser Barsch hat ihn genommen und ist schnurtracks ab ins Loch.

Ich musste tief ins Wasser um ihn da rauszubekommen.. 











Der Kerle sieht auf den Bilder kleiner aus.. Hatte richtig "Masse"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Was meinste, was der abgerissene für einer war?


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Hatte noch eine Rute dabei an der ich mit Pose Fischfetzen anbot. Schwimmer weg dran hängt omg






Sonst gabs in der Laguna dann lange nix.. Wo sind die GT´s von vor 5 Wochen??

Ich warf einen kleinen Wobbler.. bei dem Wind nicht easy.. flog höchstens 3 Meter|uhoh: Und siehe da.... ah ihr seit doch da.. 
Ich war froh so einen zu sehen. Aber in der größe?????|rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Zurzeit Zeit später. Auch auf keinen Wobbler

Süss|uhoh:





Gegen mittag verlor ich am Riff kurz hintereinander zwei grosse Hornhechte.. Aus dem Wasser gesprungen und losgeschüttelt. Trotzdem sehr schön für Auge dieser Fisch.. Marlin für Arme. Schätze der erste gut 1 Meter der zwei so 70 cm. Schade.
Immer wieder Bisse.. Und Hänger.. jede Menge Hänger.. Köderverlust.. zu dem Zeitpunkt waren so gut wie alles Blinker weg.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Abends fischen Steg ohne Fisch.

Vorletzter Tag einmal um die komplette Lagune rum gefischt.. 4 oder 5 Stunden. Nix aber auch wirklich garnix.. Oh man.

Mittags dann am Riff zwei kleine Zackenbarsche landen können.
Ein Bild spar ich mir da ich ihn im Wasser freigelassen hab.





An dem Tag waren die Wellen jenseits der 2.5 Meter.. Am Riff wusste ich manchmal nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll. Spektakuläres Fischen in den Wellen. Eigentlich dumm und gefährlich.. Hab Videos wie ich da im Wasser steh. Man schauen ob da was zu gebrauchen ist....

Letzter morgen.. Ich gehe Lagune. Im Gepäck nur den grossen Popper.. dies erwies sich als äußerst unklug.. Ich laufe abseits vom Meer an die Laguna. Komme an...what the fuck.. Vollmond Flut das Wasser über einen Meter höher als sonst bei Flut. In der Lagune toben die Wellen mit fast nen Meter.. Kann nur vom Ufer aus poppern und keine Strecke machen.. nix.. leider. Ich möchte zurück laufe am Meer entland.. auf dem Saumriffdach jetzt natürlich auch einen Meter mehr Wasser.. Heißt 3 Kilometer spinnen vom Ufer. Das geht bei normal Wasser nicht.. Hab nur den grossen Popper#q
100 Würfe später knallt sogar was drauf. Nix kleines. Das Wasser war gut aufgewült.. Bleib nicht längen:c
Ich renne zurück zum Hotel andere Rolle und Köder holen. Muss leider noch abchecken wann ich abgeholt werde und frühstücke kurz.
Wieder am Wasser die Ebbe macht sich breit Wasser wie sonst.#q Man das ging schnell. Gehe noch kurz zur Lagune und sehe jede Menge Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche. Werfe Gummifische ungefähr gleiche Größe und Farbe. Und der Stelle hocken immer die Barracudas. (Anmerkung habs vergessen die Gesellen haben meine Köder ständig verfolgt aber dann abgedreht) Hab kaum noch Zeit und jetzt noch Barra das wär cool.. Und tatsächlich wieder verfolgt ein kleineres Exemplar mein Fisch und dreht ab. Au mann.. Nicht meine Freunde.
Der letzte Wurf des Urlaubes brachte dann doch noch Fisch.
Ein Flötenfisch mit locker 80cm. Lang und dünn. Keine Power.. 
Das Bild reich ich nach.. 


Fazit. Nur paar Tage Zeit und so Pech mit dem Wetter. Wellen ließen es nicht zu viel am Riff zu fischen. Und generell denke ich es ist auch nicht möglich dort großes zu fangen. Es endet am Schnurbruch. Boot wäre möglich zu bekommen. Allerdings bei Wellen 30 Meter vor dem Riff die deutlich über 3 Meter haben fährt niemand raus 

Bin mit der Ausbeute auch ganz ehrlich nicht zufrieden. Nicht bei dem Aufwand. Mal sehen was der März und Juni bringt.


Gruss Benny.


PS: Ich gab wohl zu viele Infos preis. Noch nie war an der Lagune jemand fischen.. 3 Wochen nach meinen letzten Besuch waren zwei Deutsche dort angeln.. Denke etwas jünger als ich. Bekam die Nachricht aus Ägypten. Der Besitzer ist ihnen mit einer Eisenstange oder Schaufel hinterher. Warum genau könnte ich nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Ein Mitarbeiter des Hotel schrieb es mir und erzählte es mir auch die Tage.
Weiss nicht was sie dort an der Lagune getrieben haben das er so ausraste. Ich zumindest habe keine Probleme mit ihm. Hab ihn wieder getroffen und alle waren Glücklich.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Hallo Thomas.

Kanns dir leider nicht sagen..

Ich vermute gross und schwer;+;+#c
Vielleicht ein 10 Kilo GT?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Danke - hätt  ja sein können, hättest evtl. mal kirz was sehen können..


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*





Sorry der hat gezappelt wie die sau und lang war er auch noch


----------



## JasonP (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht von dir! #6

Hoffe diesmal endet der Trip nicht wieder im Krankenhaus


----------



## tomsen83 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Danke für den Bericht! Ich glaube auch, dass jeder der nicht wie du die entsprechenden örtlichen Verbindungen und Sprachkenntnisse hat generell vom Uferfischen absehen sollte. Insbesondere einsame bzw. geheime Buchten sollten nicht unbedingt öffentlich breit getreten werden.

Alle meine Guides haben mir bisher dringend vom Uferfischen abgeraten und vor entsprechenden Strafzahlungen gewarnt. Die Boote dort kosten pro Tag nur nen Appel und nen Ei und die Fangaussichten sind deutlich höher. Insbesondere die fast 100%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, alle guten Fische durch Schnurbruch an den Korallen zu verlieren sollte einem zu denken geben. Man fischt halt auch im Kindergarten, was dazu verleitet, zu leichtes Tackle zu nutzen und immer zweiter Sieger zu bleiben. 

Grundsätzlich ist die Fischere im Winter in Küstennähe wohl ohnehin nicht so der Brüller (auch wegen den heftigen Winden). Die besten Erfolge hat man lt. meinen Quellen beim Jiggen in größeren Tiefen. Mai ist Bottom Fishing (Grouper Season) super und Oktober top für Trolling.

Ich freu mich trotzdem für dich und drück Dir die Daumen für den nächsten Trip! Vielleicht sparst du bis dahin nen paar Euro und fährst doch mal mit dem Boot raus.


----------



## Lorenz (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Petri Heil!




tomsen83 schrieb:


> Insbesondere die fast 100%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, alle guten Fische  durch Schnurbruch an den Korallen zu verlieren sollte einem zu denken  geben.



Ist das bei angepasstem Gerät so?
Anderswo wird auch vom Ufer auf z.B. GT gefischt, deswegen auch meine Fragen wie die Ufer bzw. das Flachwasser dort aussieht.



> Insbesondere einsame bzw. geheime Buchten sollten nicht unbedingt öffentlich breit getreten werden.



Wenn es nach einigen geht, dann soll man überhaupt keine Reiseberichte zu bestimmten Zielen schreiben.

Wenn man generell in Ägypten in Resorts außerorts vom Ufer ein bisschen auf kleinere trop. Räuber und mit schwerem Gerät auf kleine GT/bluefin T fischen könnte, wäre das doch interessant bei den Preisen. Besser als garnicht oder nur einmal im Jahr auf trop. Räuber fischen. Klar, das es mit dem Boot mit profess. Anbietern besser oder effektiver wird, aber dann auch teurer.


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Wenn man direkt an der Kante stehen könnte wär das Fischen auf GT's und co kein Problem. Aber an der Kante schlagen mega Wellen auf. 5-10 Meter davor ist Schluss. Dann nächste Problem man kann selbst bei kleinen Wellen nicht vor weil schon vor  der Kante die Korallen anfangen

Mein Zielfisch stets der Hornhecht. Leider lies es sich nicht vermeinden das der grosse anbiss. Hab kleine Blinker und Spinner geworfen.

März nur Lagune oder bei sehr wenig Seegang Boot.


----------



## Lorenz (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> ... Der Besitzer ist ihnen mit einer Eisenstange oder Schaufel hinterher. ... Weiss nicht was sie dort an der Lagune getrieben haben das er so ausraste.



Informationen saugen und dann nicht hier oder dir Bescheid oder Feedback geben, zeugt nicht gerade von Feinsinn. Wer weiß wie die da auftraten oder wie sie sich gegenüber den Einheimischen aufführten...


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Deswegen hab ich auch das eine Thema von mir hier löschen lassen.
Mir gegenüber wurde er nur grätig als ich im das Bild vom roten Barsch gezeigt hab. Er sagte nur was von wegen " Du Idiot nächste Mal vorbeibringen" Eher freundlich gemeint. Hab auch Einmal geholfen Netz aus zu legen. Ich trug ja Neopren und so musste er nicht durchs kalte Wasser schwimmen. 
Er bekommt auch das nächste Mal ein Geschenk von mir. Darüber wird er sich riesig freuen da bin ich mir sicher


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Die bunten Zackis sehen klasse aus! Immerhin etwas!

Wenn du beim Fischen Angst bekommst wenn ein Fisch Schnur nimmt, dann sollte ich dich aber nicht mehr zum Fischen mitnehmen


----------



## Krallblei (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Es geht nicht ums Schnur nehmen. ..

Eher um die Urgewalt am anderen Ende:q


----------



## t-dieter26 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Hallo Benny
Bist du also wohlbehalten zurück.
Größere Fischis scheinen ja rumzuschwimmen.Wenn wir mal zusammen da sind    versuchen wir ein Boot zu mieten.Die olle Riffkante....
Ist halt auch eine bekannte Kiter und Surfer Gegend mit öfter mal Wind.
Des Surfers Lust = des Anglers Frust .
Wetter wie immer Glücksache.
#h


----------



## tomsen83 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Petri Heil!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Riffe in ägypten die ich kenne, sind aufgrund der konstanten Windrichtung und -stärke schlicht nicht direkt an der kante befischbar. Mein Hinweis auf das unterlassen des Uferfischens resultiert aus der Erfahrung im Umgang mit ägyptischen Behörden sowie dem faktisch bestehenden Verbot desselbigen!!! Ich werd keinen aufhalten, dann aber bitte nicht wundern wenn nen dreistelliger Betrag bakschisch fällig wird. Krallblei kanns machen,der kennt die Jungs und die Sprache. 
Darüber hinaus latsche ich persönlich ohnehin nicht gerne über Korallen. In Ägypten zahlst für 24h großes Boot mit rundumversorgung 350€. Kann aber jeder machen wie er will...


----------



## hans albers (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*



> Darüber hinaus latsche ich persönlich ohnehin nicht gerne über Korallen.


moin ...

sehe ich genauso.

hatte auch mal die spinne eingepackt
in dahab,
zweimal kinderstube gefischt (hänger inbegriffen).

dann mit nem hotelvermieter gequatscht:
angeln vom ufer (zum riff)
an allen stellen verboten.. 
auch wenn es nicht immer streng kontrolliert wird,
kann richtig teuer werden!!!

boot wäre die bessere alternative.
am besten natürlich ,man kennt die leute vor ort.


----------



## Krallblei (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Hi. 

Dahab liegt auch mitten im Schutzgebiet. Das geht von Sharm el Sheikh bis kurz vor Taba. Angeln ist dort per Gesetz 102 verboten.

Marsa Alam runter gen Süden ebenfalls.

Gruss


----------



## hans albers (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

yap

sowas hatte man mir auch vor ort erzählt.. 

naja schutzgebiet....
dort rennen dann " nur " die taucher über die korallen..|bigeyes
aber is nen anderes thema.


ist ja eigentlich gut , dass es sowas in ägypten überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*

Huhu.

In langen 35 Tagen geht es wieder runter.  
Hoffnung auf weniger Wellen besteht kaum, deswegen hab ich mich nach neuen Stellen umgeschaut. 
Lagune mit 15 Meter Tiefe und Steg und die Möglichkeit mit dem Boot rauszufahren. 

Werd auxh Ruten und Rollentechnisch aufrüsten.


----------



## glavoc (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Bericht Kurz-Tripp Ägypten*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> 
> 
> Werd auxh Ruten und Rollentechnisch aufrüsten.



Sehr gut!#6
Na dann viel Glück & tl und Petri  un so
#h


----------

